# Hip Replacement -



## Russell Williams (Aug 21, 2010)

I there anyone here who has had a hip replaced at more then 350 lbs?

Is there anyone who knows someone who has had a hip replaced at more then 350 lbs? 

If so how have they been doing since the operation?


If this question is not of genral interest to most people now it may very well be of interest n 10 to 20 years from now.


----------



## Orchid (Aug 26, 2010)

hello
the medhelp forums has a hip replacement section where you can ask questions
to an expert
medhelp has 2 rows of forums left side is asking other patients etc and right side is the forums where you ask experts doctors specialists/consultants
mayoclinic site also has info
if you search google "hip replacement at over 350 lbs" you get scientific articles like the following www.mskreport.com/articles.cfm?articleD=3292
and several other articles
there are several other health forums online where you can search for info
greetings Orchid


----------

